# Morel Mushroom Recipes



## roughneckrage (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everybody, I am new to the forum and newish at hunting mushrooms. I live in Texas County MO. I just wondering if anybody wanting to hand down some delicious morel recipes? If not I completely understand. If you give me a great morel recipe i'll trade you a lip smacking frog leg recipe  :-D . Well lets see what ya have.


----------



## feral boy (Oct 18, 2012)

Blacks on pizza, with bacon.


----------

